
Show HN: JustUseApp - Get Recommended SaaS Apps Based on AppStore Reviews & A.I - hienyimba
https://justuseapp.com
======
hienyimba
Hello everyone. I just launched JustUseApp.

Here is Why I created this: Most review sites (if you've noticed), spot mostly
splendid reviews for any given SaaS/business app because the reviews are
either paid for or incentivized, thereby gaming the spirit of Reviews. I am
changing this by collating Reviews from as many unbiased sources as possible
(starting with the AppStore and Twitter), and predicting with a 90% accuracy,
whether an App/SaaS is good or not.

Let me know what you think of this approach. Thanks.

